# when will af come after iui ?



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

im currently 10 days past iui if i count the iui day as day 1  . 

the nurse at the clinic (fiona) told me at the time that if BFN then AF would probably come sooner than she normally would.      


during a normal cycle i would get af on dpo 15  so i guess im entering that gaundlet now..  

i took 1500 units of hcg on day of iui and then on day 3 and 5 as instructed. she said that it probaly will all be out of my system by middle of this week. so here i am .. entering the last quarter of the 2ww.  

  i was wondering when your af came during any of your iui cycles which were bfn


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi BJP, sorry I can't help with your ?, but just wanted to wish you luck on the last leg of your 2ww     . Babypowder


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

just wanted to wish u luck

i had 3 failed iui's and my AF came 2/3  days before test date  

then again i went on to discover i had blocked tubes   

hope u get ure BFP


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Hope you get BFP


----------

